# Australian Citizenship-Application from Overseas



## rjrox (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello Forum,
I would highly appreciate if any one who have applied their Australian Citizenship from Overseas would throw some light on my application procedure.
I am a permanent resident of Australia and now would like to apply for citizenship. I am in India at the moment till march 2013, I did checked my eligibility for citizenship.
Now due to unavoidable circumstances, I have to apply for citizenship by Jan 21st 2013, Or esle i will have to wait one more year to become eligible.

However i need to address the following concerns,
1. As i am in India, I believe i can apply for citizenship in Australian Embassy,New Delhi? Or do i have option to send my paper application to ACT, Canberra?
2. Now If i apply for Jan 21st to Aussie embassy in India,When will i get call for interview and sit for test, I am returning to Australia by March 2013, So can i finish my exam and ceremony in India before March 1st 2013? If this sounds unlikely 
Can i apply to canberra on jan 21st through paper and Can I request them to delay my file till March 1st on which i will land in Australia?
Any suggestions or insight is highly appreciated


----------



## rjrox (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, Bumping..
any one applied Citizenship from overseas?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

You can't request a delay but you can do the whole thing overseas if that high comission carries out ceremonies & tests. Most do but you would need to check their web site. 2 months seems a bit quick but given you would be applying where not many do tests & ceremonies it may be possible. Perhaps phone or email them in India and ask.


----------

